# Building huge quads without squats



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Basically, my knees are completely fùcked, I physically can't squat (BB or hack) without the knee tearing, so I'm left with leg press as my main option. Does anybody have any other exercises that are perfect for quads?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Basically, my knees are completely fùcked, I physically can't squat (BB or hack) without the knee tearing, so I'm left with leg press as my main option. Does anybody have any other exercises that are perfect for quads?


Leg raises done properly are often over looked. Warm up on leg raises, 5 sets both legs get weight up. Then drop the weight go to single leg to absolute failure. Then rest pause, then forced reps. Destroy them here.

Then move on to leg press, single leg. High rep, burn.

Then back to leg raises. If done right you should be struggling to lift 5kg.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Without a doubt, leg extensions have made the biggest difference in my quads. I squat mainly for glutes these days.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Leg raises done properly are often over looked. Warm up on leg raises, 5 sets both legs get weight up. Then drop the weight go to single leg to absolute failure. Then rest pause, then forced reps. Destroy them here.
> 
> Then move on to leg press, single leg. High rep, burn.
> 
> Then back to leg raises. If done right you should be struggling to lift 5kg.


Leg raises? Really? Interesting! I do leg raises for abs... am I misunderstanding what you mean?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I do leg extensions now as it is, my only issue being that the gym I'm at I can do 3 sets of the full stack for 8-14 reps fairly easily, so I superset with a lower weight instantly after doing my main set.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kristina said:


> Leg raises? Really? Interesting! I do leg raises for abs... am I misunderstanding what you mean?


He means seated quad extensions I think.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> He means seated quad extensions I think.


Ahaaaaa now that makes more sense haha.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd definitely go for supersets. today for instance... I did a nice circuit after heavy squats to finish up on leg press, followed by leg extensions, into hammie curls... its a nice circuit for complete annihilation. 

Seeing as you're focusing only on quads, I'd superset press, extensions and walking lunges.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kristina said:


> I'd definitely go for supersets. today for instance... I did a nice circuit after heavy squats to finish up on leg press, followed by leg extensions, into hammie curls... its a nice circuit for complete annihilation.
> 
> Seeing as you're focusing only on quads, I'd superset press, extensions and walking lunges.


Ah don't! Last few weeks been supersetting 10 heavy deep reps on hack squat straight into 20 rep leg press followed by walking db lunges x20, run through 3 times, puked once so far lol

Not quite sure why we put ourselves through that sort of torture really, sadistic enjoyment in a way lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Ah don't! Last few weeks been supersetting 10 heavy deep reps on hack squat straight into 20 rep leg press followed by walking db lunges x20, run through 3 times, puked once so far lol
> 
> Not quite sure why we put ourselves through that sort of torture really, sadistic enjoyment in a way lol


Hahaha now THAT'S what I'm talking about.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Ah don't! Last few weeks been supersetting 10 heavy deep reps on hack squat straight into 20 rep leg press followed by walking db lunges x20, run through 3 times, puked once so far lol
> 
> Not quite sure why we put ourselves through that sort of torture really, sadistic enjoyment in a way lol


I absolutely love leg day just for the pain, it's great.

Thanks for the advice peoples.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How is the leg press or extension going to be any better for your bad knees than squatting?


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

That tom platz video was disturbing to watch.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Something like this

Leg ext 3 working set

Hack squat 3 work set 2 sec pause at the bottem

Leg press triple drop

Leg ext again hit drop sets etc this time

Also try dorain style Sqauts on a Smith machine


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> He means seated quad extensions I think.


Yeah extensions, raises same thing lol. My gym has a sticker on it that says leg raise


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Basically, my knees are completely fùcked, I physically can't squat (BB or hack) without the knee tearing, so I'm left with leg press as my main option. Does anybody have any other exercises that are perfect for quads?


pscarb on here doesn't squat, I dont't squat.

Can you leg press? You can look into knee sleeves and knee wraps they definitely help.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zak007 said:


> pscarb on here doesn't squat, I dont't squat.
> 
> Can you leg press? You can look into knee sleeves and knee wraps they definitely help.


Yes mate I can leg press. Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

this may not sound like something you want to hear, but have you tried going to see a professional like a sports physio, to see what is causing your inabilty to squat?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Basically, my knees are completely fùcked, I physically can't squat (BB or hack) without the knee tearing, so I'm left with leg press as my main option. Does anybody have any other exercises that are perfect for quads?


What about something like a Bulgarian Split Squat? Much lower loads required but very effective for building the quads. Foot placement variation can bring the hams and glutes in very well too. Lunges also another good exercise, as are leg extensions as already mentioned.

Generally though if your knees really can't take a high loading exercise then the solution has to include volume training rather than heavy training with alternate exercises - a bit of GVT or similar perhaps.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> this may not sound like something you want to hear, but have you tried going to see a professional like a sports physio, to see what is causing your inabilty to squat?


Yep, tendonitis has fücked both my knees up.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

MF88 said:


> I do leg extensions now as it is, my only issue being that the gym I'm at I can do 3 sets of the full stack for 8-14 reps fairly easily, so I superset with a lower weight instantly after doing my main set.


put another pin in the stack, so you have the original pin in the bottom, then get an extra long pin, which you hang extra plates off


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sissy Squats


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Basically, my knees are completely fùcked, I physically can't squat (BB or hack) without the knee tearing, so I'm left with leg press as my main option. Does anybody have any other exercises that are perfect for quads?


I'm in the same situation as you and starting to believe the asnwer is no - you do need some heavy squats to get big quads :/

I have never been able to achieve the same size quads again (in my profile pic) without squats. I used to do deep sets of 6 reps with 185kg and these heavy squat sessions really put the meat on my legs. I had to stop quad training for a while due to tendonitis and been since trying to put the muscle back without squats.

I've been doing heavy leg press and really killing the quads with leg extensions. My legs look decent, but still nowhere near the size as they used to be when I used to squat.

It's very annoying!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Yep, tendonitis has fücked both my knees up.


What a load of crap! Tendonitis is an inflamed tendon, it is something that simple rest and anti inflammatory resolves. Hardly ripped your cruciates off!

I'd bet my mortgage that you were not squatting correctly (probably high which directs the applicable load directly to the knee) and are now just using this as an excuse to be a pussy.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> What a load of crap! Tendonitis is an inflamed tendon, it is something that simple rest and anti inflammatory resolves. Hardly ripped your cruciates off!
> 
> I'd bet my mortgage that you were not squatting correctly (probably high which directs the applicable load directly to the knee) and are now just using this as an excuse to be a pussy.


haha, a bit harsh, but more than likely true. I think it may be a combination of poor technique and inflexible muscles. I personally know 5 people and also myself for about 2 years whilst beginning. that had great trouble, not only with knee pain, but trying to better our technique until an appropriate amount of time was assigned to thorough warmup and stretching..

But building quads without squats? Squats are great for leg development but they're definitely not the be all and end all. Lunges, Bulgarian split squats, goblet squats, leg extensions, in some cases Leg press ( this depends on your injury.. well they all do really but Leg press is the only other exercise that you can push serious weight on other than squats). Put into supersets, high volume style or a high frequency routine ( or even all together) can give you some decent development.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> haha, a bit harsh, but more than likely true. I think it may be a combination of poor technique and inflexible muscles. I personally know 5 people and also myself for about 2 years whilst beginning. that had great trouble, not only with knee pain, but trying to better our technique until an appropriate amount of time was assigned to thorough warmup and stretching..
> 
> But building quads without squats? Squats are great for leg development but they're definitely not the be all and end all. Lunges, Bulgarian split squats, goblet squats, leg extensions, in some cases Leg press ( this depends on your injury.. well they all do really but Leg press is the only other exercise that you can push serious weight on other than squats). Put into supersets, high volume style or a high frequency routine ( or even all together) can give you some decent development.


I know a couple of lads that wont squat because the bar hurts their neck.......   pussys!!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Leg raises? Really? Interesting! I do leg raises for abs... am I misunderstanding what you mean?


i was thinking the same,is there something we are missing


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> I know a couple of lads that wont squat because the bar hurts their neck.......   pussys!!


your kidding? I know a couple that whinge and use a pad, but not avoid it all together haha :laugh:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> your kidding? I know a couple that whinge and use a pad, but not avoid it all together haha :laugh:


oh yeah... conveniently there is only 1 pad for the 2 squat racks and its wrecked... any excuse haha!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If you stress the quads with an exercise they will grow, they have no idea what exercise or weight you are using.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RS86 said:


>


WTF is that? lol. Dont think i'll be doing that anytime soon, just thrusting my penis infront of my training partner :lol:

never get a spotter again! ha


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zak007 said:


> pscarb on here doesn't squat, I dont't squat.
> 
> Can you leg press? You can look into knee sleeves and knee wraps they definitely help.


 @Pscarb

Can I ask why you don't squat (I mean the specific problem, assuming it's to do with knee joint health?) and also, when you decided to take squats out (how long into your training age?).

I'm also curious if you'd say there's anything you would have done differently, or wish you'd known, back when you were doing squats? Perhaps something that would have helped or prevented the (injury or?) situation?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another one who doesn't squat here.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> If you stress the quads with an exercise they will grow, they have no idea what exercise or weight you are using.


And any other muscle.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Kristina said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Can I ask why you don't squat (I mean the specific problem, assuming it's to do with knee joint health?) and also, when you decided to take squats out (how long into your training age?).
> 
> I'm also curious if you'd say there's anything you would have done differently, or wish you'd known, back when you were doing squats? Perhaps something that would have helped or prevented the (injury or?) situation?


My lower back is fcuked to put it simply. I have degenerative disc disease in lower back which when I squat gives me pain. I can still squat although i get pain similar to a lower back pump

Squatting, I would say warming up & being flexible heavily decreases the chance of injury.

I was speaking to a guy tonight in the gym who is a sprinter, hes an decent size for a sprinter however he's very flexible & as he said hes never injured himself doing everything he does

On a different note, I had knee pain recently a few weeks ago it's got better now but not 100% that glucosamine chronditon & msm helped


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kristina said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Can I ask why you don't squat (I mean the specific problem, assuming it's to do with knee joint health?) and also, when you decided to take squats out (how long into your training age?). ?


you assume wrong  i was paralysed back in 1996 from the waist down, since then i cannot squat or do deadlifts or bent over rows in the standard way....the accident raised a few other issues such as they found i have some sort of degenerative disease basically destroying my L4/L5 vertebrae i just need to be more mindful when i train.



Kristina said:


> I'm also curious if you'd say there's anything you would have done differently, or wish you'd known, back when you were doing squats? Perhaps something that would have helped or prevented the (injury or?) situation?


nothing at all, before the accident i squatted very well with no issue........

some people just do not need to squat to build big legs


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you assume wrong  i was paralysed back in 1996 from the waist down, since then i cannot squat or do deadlifts or bent over rows in the standard way....the accident raised a few other issues such as they found i have some sort of degenerative disease basically destroying my L4/L5 vertebrae i just need to be more mindful when i train.
> 
> nothing at all, before the accident i squatted very well with no issue........
> 
> some people just do not need to squat to build big legs


Oh wow - quite the situation indeed. Really glad to hear it's not been holding you back from achieving your goals and it certainly reinforces the fact that there are always other options.

I can imagine how easy it is to lose motivation for someone if they believe that one way (for instance squats) is the only way..


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I have pretty decent legs (or so im told) and i dont squat, havent for a while. Hip and knee are a mess so i just dont risk it. Squats are good but there are other great exercises that will help you grow just as well


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

This interests me as well, as I struggle with normal squats due to cerebral palsy and my left leg being very dominant.


----------

